# UK: porth dafarch-late posting



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

while the good weather was still here we decided to get out porth dafarch was the choice and it was decided on an early start so it was up at 4am for me to meet wayne at conwy popeye was there to nice surprise to see you again,what no lie in and its saturday,well with fish in mind who cares
arrived at porth dafarch just after 7am started getting the yaks sorted heard a voice shouting is that steve it was rma off fishing4u good to meet you this morning!hope you had a few more.
got the yaks to the water and set off the mist was quite bad sometimes as it lifted and dropped.when it finally burnt through what a cracking day!hot was not the word for it,beetroot red now my arms and shoulders"OUCH"








we didnt do bad on the fish front either all bagging a good few macks some of which were huge!
for me it was poor cod,launce,pollack,macks and yes of course the doggies








it was another good trip out with great company thanks wayne,mark we will have to do it again soon








we came off the water about 12ish and then it was home wash the gear and start on the boat.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXU77EQAABXfgAAQQKMACABEGIA/79+gIABkRTxNNKb1T9UwTIxtRPUInpI8oHqaAAB6hoVSrGkrwg/eauspodliZBDXi2GtaU7TIRy1MK2L0VPEg6HH8gGbxswZtpysNNbfJODjO4rYYpc4nsHBlEg6p69StO+kmQyAaQNtXRQhXEFjCORnCYF+LuSKcKEg6nfYiA==


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

cheers red its been a while since i posted thought i'd drop by and say hi to all you guys again


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Definitely stay in touch. Where's porth dafarch?


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks patwah  


dru said:


> Definitely stay in touch. Where's porth dafarch?


hi dru porth dafarch is on the isle of anglesey in north wales   there some great fishing all around the island


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

here you go take a look at the link it will give you a rough idea of anglesey

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... s%3Disch:1


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

cheers occy hope to be around a bit more in 2011 happy new year to you all


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice haul LW - keep warm over there. When will you be likely to be on the water again ? April - May ?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Wolf,
The mackerel look exactly the same as the ones we catch in South Oz.
Do you eat them? If so how are they prepared, smoked, fried, battered etc?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> Do you eat them? If so how are they prepared, smoked, fried, battered etc?


Mark - found this in my copy of the Pete Evans book "Fish".

"_The Blue Mackerel sometimes goes by the less than glamorous name of 'slimey mackerel' but when it is really fresh this is one of the tastiest, inexpensive fish you can buy. Found year round throughout Australia, this dark-fleshed fish cooks up white and is absolutley delicious marinated and barbequed or soused and pickled. The English prefer smoking blue mackerel; while for the Japanese it is one of the sushi standards. Their high fat content and simple bone structure make these easy fish to fillet. Like other mackerel, the blue doesn't keep or freeze well."_

Am tempted to give smoking a go.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfs554gAABpfgAAQQYXF0oIEEIA/79+gIACIMeiMhtQA0DNTTTTQIqewknhDUZlPU2pieo0PUSA6vo9WZ8DQMfxjaimBwzu0ij7pF6hwrjuwmkFx0rBQ02pUszEIB0EOAVo78VRYvdI/Z7fGbs5Z8c20u6lKTROyBaMFRPHIQqhnMTwQriY5/ta8g9A0pPfgpLWLFy1w0SxAmt97ZRWWE3sQRJph/F3JFOFCQ+znniA=


----------

